# Benefits of Ecigs in one Picture



## Gizmo (1/9/15)



Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (8/9/15)

Nice find @Gizmo

I just disagree with benefit #2 "Many e-cigarette users note saving more money" 
- Lol, I wonder which users they were speaking to

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jebula999 (8/9/15)

I disagree with the math in point 1.

Ecig = 9%
Cigarette = 450%

Therefor 45 times lower(technically 50), not 450 times lower.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (8/9/15)

Gizmo said:


>


Although I agree w/this comparison I seem to have developed a vapers cough lately. Has anyone had this and can you offer any helpful suggestions?


----------



## johan (8/9/15)

Silver said:


> Nice find @Gizmo
> 
> I just disagree with benefit #2 "Many e-cigarette users note saving more money"
> - Lol, I wonder which users they were speaking to



Definitely speaking of me Silver - after purchase of one Reo more than a year ago, I can confirm that vaping cost me less than if I would still be smoking (done a explanation calc many months ago on one of threads to prove same ).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (8/9/15)

johan said:


> Definitely speaking of me Silver - after purchase of one Reo more than a year ago, I can confirm that vaping cost me less than if I would still be smoking (done a explanation calc many months ago on one of threads to prove same ).


I agree w/ johan, all kidding aside even w/ my sometime inane vape mail impulses I'm still ahead of the game by a long shot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jebula999 (8/9/15)

johan said:


> Definitely speaking of me Silver - after purchase of one Reo more than a year ago, I can confirm that vaping cost me less than if I would still be smoking (done a explanation calc many months ago on one of threads to prove same ).


Just to add to what you said, here are the calculations from a thread i started:

Vaping-->

With my new Billow V2, roughly 7ml/day
Currently using Clouds of Icarus Cinema @ R299/30ml

Over a year that is ((7*365)/30)*299= R25 464.83 per year

=============================================================

Death Sticks-->

With my old Benson&Hedges special mild, roughly 25/day
A pack costing R25.50 a pack, therefore R1.02/stick.

Over a year that is (1.02*25)*365= R9 307.50 per year

=============================================================

But say you made your own juice, lets do this:

DIY-->

VG= R30/100ml R0.3/ml
PG=R30/100ml R0.3/ml
Flavour(PG Based)=R40/10ml R4/ml
Nicotine(VG Based)(36mg)=R100/30ml R3.33/ml

Now lets use a 70/30 blend which is what i like, at a 6mg strength and 10% flavour as a tester.


7ml batch:

VG: 3.75ml 
PG: 1.39ml
Flavour: 0.7ml
Nicotine: 1.17ml

(3.75*0.3)+(1.39*0.3)+(0.7*4)+(1.17*3.33)= R8.24/day

(8.24*365)= R3 007.6 per year

===========================================================

So in a nutshell.

Premium Juice: R25 464.83 per year

Death Sticks: R9 307.50 per year

DIY: R3 007.6 per year

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Xhale (8/9/15)

calculations are a bit different for me with the rand/£ at 21:1 and smokes here are about £9/pack of 20.
currently vaping some 13sins which is £18/30ml....so if I can somehow use 15ml/day and I'd still be ahead of the game. Its a no-brainer really.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (8/9/15)

Well you guys @johan, @Jebula999 and @Xhale are ahead of the game
Smart vapers I would say

For the rest of us - its been one heck of a credit card journey 

That said, I have not bought much in the past 3 months - so I am ahead for the past 3 months
But accounting for my spend since I started - I think it will take me a very long time to break even.

All in the name of better health though - which is priceless

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jebula999 (8/9/15)

Silver said:


> Well you guys @johan, @Jebula999 and @Xhale are ahead of the game
> Smart vapers I would say
> 
> For the rest of us - its been one heck of a credit card journey
> ...


Well that's the same opinion i share man, buying smokes was because i "had to" even though i always cringed at the price. Where as now i have not second guessed a buy i have made, and it does not bother me one bit when i look back and think of what i have spent. I am now paying for a joy, a hobby, a luxury if you would call it that. So i am happy to pay the prices no matter how much more they might end up being.

I also know i am a lot healthier, when people think i'm stupid for paying the amounts i do, i know in my own head and heart what vaping has done for me and the changes that have happened in my body and in my life. So for that there is no comparison in the costs, because in the end what are you really paying for? Not the juice or the fancy mods, you paying for the quality of living and the lifestyle, which in my opinion does not have a price tag.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (8/9/15)

Jebula999 said:


> Well that's the same opinion i share man, buying smokes was because i "had to" even though i always cringed at the price. Where as now i have not second guessed a buy i have made, and it does not bother me one bit when i look back and think of what i have spent. I am now paying for a joy, a hobby, a luxury if you would call it that. So i am happy to pay the prices no matter how much more they might end up being.
> 
> I also know i am a lot healthier, when people think i'm stupid for paying the amounts i do, i know in my own head and heart what vaping has done for me and the changes that have happened in my body and in my life. So for that there is no comparison in the costs, because in the end what are you really paying for? Not the juice or the fancy mods, you paying for the quality of living and the lifestyle, which in my opinion does not have a price tag.



Very well said @Jebula999


----------

